# i need to soften my creamed honey.



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd be surprised if you can successfully soften your honey and not have it set up just as hard.

The way that I understand it, the hardness has to do with the size of the original crystals that formed the creamed honey to begin with.

What you have is what you have. Good luck. Sell it like it is and let your customers deal with it. Or liquify it and put it in different jars.

You could liquify it and seed it with creamed honey, again. You'd have to bring what you have to 150 degrees F, to liquify all of the crystals and then add already creamed honey to the still warm honey. But not over 100 degrees F, I believe.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Say buford, how did your honey softening come out? What did you do?


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

I agree that your moisture content was probably too low. I have tried various heating methods and I have not had good long term results softening creamed honey that is too hard. Best to remake with correct moisture.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How do you suggest he do that?


----------

